# What website are Blue Widow Seeds sold on?



## POTUS (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for the seeds for Blue Widow that is shown on this page:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/BlueWidow.htm

I did several searches on NCGA and found nothing. Who sells these seeds?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't a clue!

..but apparently Dr.Dro is growing some.


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2008)

go to www.Drchronic.com  dinafems blue widow female seeds


----------



## POTUS (Jan 4, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> go to www.Drchronic.com dinafems blue widow female seeds


 
Thanks for the link! I'll keep that one in mind. It's a little expensive. I would like to know which site the info on my link came from. I'm not sure if one "Blue Widow" is preferred more than others. I'm in no hurry. The ones described in the link I referred to sound awesome.

I'm going to seed a branch anyway, so it really doesn't matter about the cost in the long run. I'll only be buying them once. I might get the 5-pak of the ones you linked me to.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Potus,
   Can I watch your grow ? You always got something good going, and I learn well from you. Pics-Pics, and more pics. Please sir, I want some more. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Please sir, I want some more.


 
You've gotten it all twisted, Oliver.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey POTUS.  Welcome to the site by the way.  Lots of good info round here in these parts.

That Blue Widow suits my fancy too.  I like the bushy description of it as I grow'em low and fat.

I don't know if those Blue Widow's are the same as Dro's.  Never dealt with Feminsed seed before.  I think he said he got them in a head shop north of the border.  Good luck in your search.  I'd like to know where you find the BW as I'd like to try some myself.

PB


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

I found them on this site:

http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


Is anyone familiar with the "Highgrade Seeds" site? Anyone order from them?


----------



## bro777 (Jan 18, 2008)

hey potus..
you can order from them in confidence,extra seeds and guaranteed to arrive
im currently growing his blue widow..


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 18, 2008)

you check out this place yet good prices shiped worldwide    http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/indoor_marijuana_seeds.html


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 18, 2008)

All those site LOOKS So GOOD to buy !!
But witch one and which way to go on mailling to western USA states with out any problems and should I use another address to send those seed tooooo..??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

highgradeseeds can ship to western usa... as I noticed Potus mentioned they are there....


----------



## POTUS (Jan 19, 2008)

bro777 said:
			
		

> hey potus..
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html
> you can order from them in confidence,extra seeds and guaranteed to arrive
> im currently growing his blue widow..


 
Thanks man! I'm ordering some soon. I'll post how well the process works!


----------



## bro777 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey potus,
no probs you like bushy plants these will definately fit the bill.
a tip for ya they like light to medium ferts.
good luck


----------

